# Local Area Connection does not have a valid IP configuration?



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

Every time I try to sign on, my computer says this, and has to fix it--is it something I need to change?


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

That usually means that the IP address assigned by the DHCP server (part of the router) is being used by more than one device at the same time. Reestablishing the connection usually fixes the problem by assigning a different IP address.

Is it possible that you have a device on your network with a static IP address?

If your network is wireless, do you use security? It's possible that a neighbor is inadvertently causing the problem.


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

I have 2 wired computers, and one wireless laptop, but only one is ever on. Son says security code we use is on the wireless router (from phone company) Closest neighbor is across road, probably 1600' away. He also has wireless computers and router, and is constantly having problems with his connections. Does any of this sound connected? My computer says it fixes it each time, but it is a bit of a nuisance. Do I need better security, and if so, how? Thanks, Nevada, again.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

With the nearest neighbor 1600' away I'm confident that security isn't the problem.

I'm at a loss why it keeps doing that. It's possible that there is a device connecting to the network that you haven't thought about; such as a smart phone or wifi printer. In your situation I would assign static IP addresses to the workstations so they don't have to depend on the router's DHCP server for IP addresses.


----------

